# Inexpensive stocking stuffers...



## Otter (Dec 1, 2004)

America's Test Kitchen/Cook's Illustrated has posted a list of moderately priced (all but one is under 20 bucks) products that they like and would consider to be excellent stocking stuffers. I imagine most could be ordered through the amazon.com or cooking.com links which would help defray the costs of running the Discuss Cooking web site.
http://www.cooksillustrated.com/otherdoc.asp?otherdocid=7&bdc=84


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 1, 2004)

I have had very negative dealings with both Nina West and Rebecca Hays.  

I would not pay any attention at all to anything they said, or what they recommend.

Sorry Otter.


----------



## Otter (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a fair number of the products that were recommended, including three by the people you don't like, and have been quite happy with them.


----------

